# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Teledialkom

## Nadz

Hi all, I just want to warn people about a scam company called Teledialkom, they phone your business stating they are calling from Telkom to update your company details in the White Pages and then send you a form to sign for updating the details for the directory, when you enquire about the cost the person says it is just an update and it is free of charge. Once you send the updated details they then send you an invoice for the amount of R10 000. I then googled the company and I saw there are numerous posts about them on Hellopeter.com the MO is the same with everyone. We have fallen pray to them but fortunately have not and will not pay them. They all use @telkomsa.net emails and in doing this seem more legit as working for Telkom, they have no affiliation with Telkom whatsoever.

I am so sick of people trying to scam others. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## adrianh

There is another company that are associated with TELKOM and they are also a bunch of scumsuckers - They are called TRUDON - and they run the white and yellow pages.

----------


## Nadz

Is there no association or something where these guys can be reported to perhaps, that will actually do something about them? It seems their company was registered in 2019, but that is all I could find, the "contact number" just rings and then beeps, no answer or anything, they use the free Telkom emails so no domain to check, they have not filed any annual returns with SARS yet they include VAT on their invoice and the VAT number on the invoice does not exist according to SARS.

----------


## adrianh

> Is there no association or something where these guys can be reported to perhaps, that will actually do something about them? It seems their company was registered in 2019, but that is all I could find, the "contact number" just rings and then beeps, no answer or anything, they use the free Telkom emails so no domain to check, they have not filed any annual returns with SARS yet they include VAT on their invoice and the VAT number on the invoice does not exist according to SARS.


This is South Africa.....lets just say that those who you might report them to are just as bad....

----------


## Dave A

> ... yet they include VAT on their invoice and the VAT number on the invoice does not exist according to SARS.


Forward the invoice to SARS...

----------


## AVW1991

Hi all

I am an attorney who recently dealt with Teledialkom.  I am not going to repeat what the other people posted on this thread as the consensus seems to be the same - the people operating the "so-called" company are scamsters.

You may report them to the Council for Debt Collectors, Consumer Ombudsman, Consumer Tribunal, National Credit Regulator and SARS.

They have no valid company registration number, nor do the cellphone numbers provided by them correspond with the names of persons supplied by them - I ascertained this after having done a search on the available information provided by them.

I cannot disclose the steps I have taken, however, rest assured the worst these guys can do is to "spam" you with e-mails and telephone calls.  They will threaten to institute legal action against you - let them do so.

My suggestion is to block their numbers on your phone as far as you are able to do so and to take steps to no longer receive communication from them on your e-mail browser - on outlook you can do this by selecting "Ignore" - their e-mails will, thereafter, be automatically moved to your spam folder.

Their modus operandi is in gross violation of, at the very least, the provisions of the Consumer Protection Act.

No court of law will uphold any action instituted by them - what I am trying to say is the probability that these people will actually go so far to issue summons against you is extremely low.

Do not make any payments to these people under any circumstances and ignore them as far as possible.

You may also receive correspondence from a company called "Laflar Collections" - they will state that they have sent you a "formal demand" - regardless of whether this so-called demand comes in e-mail or letter format my advice remains the same - just ignore them.

----------

Nadz (14-Sep-21)

----------


## tisanie

Good day
I fell victim to the scam. I received an email from ITC SUMMONS. Telling me that they are going to blacklist us. What must I do?

----------


## Dave A

> Good day
> I fell victim to the scam. I received an email from ITC SUMMONS. Telling me that they are going to blacklist us. What must I do?


Respond objecting to being listed as you dispute having any liability to Teledialkom.

----------


## Nadz

Thank you so much for this response! :Big Grin:

----------


## Nadz

I just received this mail as well, blocked it but it is the second one I have received, all bogus of cources, the emails are all gmail addresses but just as a note to anyone reading thias thread in future.



Good Day

Trust you are well and safe.

We write to you to advise that we have instructions to remove movable property to be sold in auction to remedy your unpaid debt for your online directory entry.

Please see below breakdown of costs over and above the claim:

Instructions                        R1 550.00
Removal                            R3 500.00
Truck & laborer’s               R3 000.00

Should we not be able to gain access, a locksmith will be used and you will be liable for the costs of the locksmith.

Should you wish to resolve and settle please advise so we may forward updated invoice and banking details.

Should you have any queries kindly respond.

Thanking you

Kylie Smith
Admin Clerk 

Email it was sent from is: Sheriff Admn2 <sheriffadmn2 @ gmail . com>

----------


## adrianh

This mail is just common spam junk. Always look at all the email addresses - if any look even remotely bogus ....  the mail is junk!!!!!!!!

----------

